# How difficult is impeller change on 15 HP motor?



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Real easy, no special tools required.

One tip/trick is when putting on impeller flange over impeller, rotate it while installing. I believe I have to rotate mine counterclockwise because the shaft rotates clockwise. By rotating it it allows the impeller to bend in the right direction.


----------



## timemachine (Sep 1, 2014)

I would take DuckNuts advice and have at it. It seems to me that every boater would be better off if they could change their own impeller, and do a few other things, like cleaning out the carbs, plugs, lower oil. I've never had an outboard that needs oil changes, but maybe that too.


----------



## marshman (Feb 9, 2007)

My mechanic says that if all the average joe boaters knew his to change impellers, and clean/rebuild carbs, he'd probably have to go out of business.. That's over half his business, and his money makers for sure.. 15 minute jobs @ $65/hour labor.. And his labor is cheap compared to most boat mechanics...


----------

